
An Uber and Lyft Shutdown in California Looks Inevitable - garraeth
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/16/21370828/uber-lyft-california-shutdown-drivers-classify-ballot-prop-22
======
JMTQp8lwXL
It's disappointing that Uber and Lyft are saying they need a 3rd
classification (e.g., not employee, not contractor, but a third option), when
Prop 22 is merely an exemption of ride share workers from AB5. The narrative
they're attempting to paint isn't even cohesive.

Heck, here's the ballot measure title: "Exempts App-Based Transportation and
Delivery Companies from Providing Employee Benefits to Certain Drivers" [0]

Here's Dara on Aug 10: "As a start, all gig economy companies need to pay for
benefits... I’m proposing that gig economy companies be required to establish
benefits funds which give workers cash that they can use for the benefits they
want, like health insurance or paid time off." [1]

[0]: [https://ballotpedia.org/California_Proposition_22,_App-
Based...](https://ballotpedia.org/California_Proposition_22,_App-
Based_Drivers_as_Contractors_and_Labor_Policies_Initiative_\(2020\))

[1]: [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/10/opinion/uber-ceo-dara-
kho...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/10/opinion/uber-ceo-dara-khosrowshahi-
gig-workers-deserve-better.html)

